# Garbage Can In 28Rsds



## mktalsma (May 22, 2011)

I remember a long time ago reading about a garbage can that someone had purchased for their 28 trailer. It was tall and very slim and fit between the back door and the short shelf. I thought it was Rubbermaid, but when I checked their website, there isn't one there.

Can anyone help? Right now I have a little bucket ON the shelf but the puppy can get into it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I got my "Rubbermaid Slim" from Lowes.


----------



## mktalsma (May 22, 2011)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I got my "Rubbermaid Slim" from Lowes.


That's it! Thanks so much!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mktalsma said:


> That's it! Thanks so much!!


..happy to help.


----------



## maholloway (Jun 15, 2011)

The 45 qt Slim Fit Step-On Waste Can #2848 is sold at Home Depot $16.97 Model # FG284802WHT, Ace Hardware Item no:6106546 2 Pack $49.98,Fred Meyer
They have this one on the Lowes web site.
Hefty 43-Quart White Indoor Garbage Can Model #: 2163HFT-0 Price $16.97 Fits 13 gallon trash bags Step-On foot pedal for easy opening.
Happy Camping


----------



## mktalsma (May 22, 2011)

Darn, this won't work. My space is only 8 inches wide and this can is 11. I will have to keep looking. This RV is really lacking somewhere to put garbage inside.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

mktalsma said:


> Darn, this won't work. My space is only 8 inches wide and this can is 11. I will have to keep looking. This RV is really lacking somewhere to put garbage inside.


How about this one. When against a wall, it's 8" at the base. The lid is a little bigger. It's the one we used in our 28.


----------

